# Pit stops from Dublin to Cork



## Shawady (3 Jun 2011)

I've driving to Cork at the weekend with young children.
It's the first time I've driven the route since its all motorway.
In the case that I have to stop for (a) more petrol or (b) a toilet stop for the children, could anyone suggest a good location to do this?


----------



## Mucker Man (3 Jun 2011)

Port Laoise is about half way and there is a food court and facilities. 
It is just off the motorway, so it shouldn't delay you too long.


----------



## Olympian (3 Jun 2011)

There is a fairly newly opened McDonalds and petrol station at Cashel. About an hour to Cork from there. Think it's junction 8.  Don't know if there is anything else as I've not stopped.


----------



## Gervan (3 Jun 2011)

I stop at Urlingford, as it's halfway. Just a minute off the motorway. There's a big garage and shop signposted where you can get snacks, take the children to the toilets, or find a mechanic to force off your locked petrol cap when you realise the key is still back at the house. Or other auto disasters.


----------



## dahamsta (3 Jun 2011)

I tend to go for Urlingford too, it's almost bang on halfway and the fuel is usually the cheapest around. Just a pity Geraldine sold out, her food was gorgeous!


----------



## oldtimer (3 Jun 2011)

The www.horseandjockeyhotel.com is used by many as a halfway stop. It is halfway between Urlingford and Cashel and just off the motorway. Good grub and nice sitting out area to stretch the legs. A new 24 hour motorway stop has opened at Cashel on the motorway. Haven't been there but hear good reports about it and it has a McDonalds for the kids.


----------

